# Cumberland Valley Century - 8/19/06



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone else going?


http://www.bikecvcc.com/


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> Anyone else going?
> 
> 
> http://www.bikecvcc.com/



Not too big of a turn out. I was made in the first 10 miles by someone who road Mountain Mama and had talked to me (he recognized my jersey).. 

Ended up being about 6000 feet of climbing according to Timex 3D GPS. (estimation). Took my friend and I 6 hours 10 minutes ride time.. We ended up going slow at the end (gotta ride with the cute girl after a long day in the saddle).. 

Lots of up and downs.. a few short steep pitches, but nothing insane. Maybe the biggest climb was 130 ft or so (like 31st street in Arlington). 

Roads were mostly beat up - but you could find a mostly smooth area to ride on.

3 rest stops, 25, 50, 81. Ended up at the cemetary hunting for a well to get water at mile 71?, found a fountain across the street (but there was a BP and conveince store in town). I guess it would of been nice if the cue sheet made mention of this so we could of planned for water).

Rest stops were your standard stuff and they had a good supply.


----------

